# Clicking noise while coasting?



## gofastgt (Feb 17, 2010)

I searched this but couldn't find anything.

There is a clicking noise that comes from the Hub (I believe?) while coasting on our bikes. I've noticed that some higher-end bikes click a bit louder than the rest. 

Is there a reason? Is this a part that I could upgrade to get more torque, or more efficient pedaling out of?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

gofastgt said:


> I searched this but couldn't find anything.
> 
> There is a clicking noise that comes from the Hub (I believe?) while coasting on our bikes. I've noticed that some higher-end bikes click a bit louder than the rest.
> 
> Is there a reason? Is this a part that I could upgrade to get more torque, or more efficient pedaling out of?











The pawls slide across the inside of the freehub body in one direction (coasting) which creates the noise, and engage into the ratchet mechanism in the other direction while pedaling.


----------



## gofastgt (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh that makes sense, and great picture as well, thank you so much! So I'm guessing a stronger tension spring would make the click louder as it drops off of each tooth... so is there any benefit to swaping out these parts to something stronger/better?


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Search for Chris King hub sound on YouTube....then decide if that's the direction you want to go

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gofastgt (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmmm... that sounds like a racecar! LOL. So I don't care if sound will come with the better hub, but is it worth the money? Will it be better for any reason, or am I fine with the stock hub back there for weekend riding?

I will admit that I think it sounds cool when the other guys ride past clicking away... but won't spend the money just to get a sound out of my bike.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

There are very few hubs that will be quite like Chris Kings but they are some of the best hubs out there (so I have heard). Weekend warrior riding....not necessary. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gofastgt (Feb 17, 2010)

Exactly what I was looking for! Thank you so much! 

If needed, I'll go with the ol' baseball card in the spokes for some sound... HA!


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

gofastgt said:


> Exactly what I was looking for! Thank you so much!
> 
> If needed, I'll go with the ol' baseball card in the spokes for some sound... HA!


Hubs will eventually wear out and need to be replaced or you might find that you are riding more and more...then I would look at a good wheelset in general. The amount of noise doesn't really mean that it's better.


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

How Things Work: The Freehub Body - Dirt

Not an universal generalization, but stronger springs and lighter grease make for a louder ratchet. Hope hubs lightened up their springs in a recent hub update.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hubs benefit from cleaning and regreasing so you get the most out of them. How often depends on water, mud, dust and miles. My star ratchets don't make much noise until they need a clean and regrease. When I hear em it's time. No tools needed to pop em apart.


----------

